

Frugal innovation: What GE does in Bangalore - jyothi
http://business.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/jun/17/slide-show-1-what-ge-does-in-bangalore.htm

======
michael_h
"General Electric, the world's leading maker of aircraft engines, carries out
__all __such tests on computers in an industrial estate in Bangalore at a
fraction of the cost and time."

Except, you know, they don't.

Unless [Peebles, Ohio] relocated to Bangalore when I wasn't looking? -
([http://www.geae.com/aboutgeae/presscenter/other/other_200705...](http://www.geae.com/aboutgeae/presscenter/other/other_20070521.html))

